# Nights sights...........sort of



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I had never really seen the need for night sights, I just thought they were a neat toy to have on a gun, and had never had them myself. A couple of weeks ago I bought a Beretta 84 with Trijicon night sights on it and fell in love with them. So I went looking to night sights for my Baby Eagle. Even though I found I really like night sights I am still cheap when it comes to this kind of accessory, and at $130 just for the sights I thought,,,,,,,,,NO. I had seen glow in the dark paint for sights before but never rally thought it would work so I kept searching. Last week I found that the company that makes the Dura Coat kits for gun finishes also makes the DuraGlo two-stage night sight paint. This was news to me but I don't mind being a guinea pig so I ordered some and put them on my Baby Eagle, it worked better than I thought it would. I put it on four other guns yesterday and it worked great on all of them. The really cool thing is if it does wear off for some reason it only takes a few minutes to paint them again. 
So I thought if there are some others, like me, who are just too cheap to buy real night sights this may be a good alternative.
Here is the link to the sight and a pic of my sights in the dark.

http://www.lauerweaponry.com/index.cfm?Category=256


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

How long does it keep the "charge"?

Beretta is putting some luminous sights on some of their guns now. U hold it up to a light, and it will glow for 20-30 min. Its kinda kewl, I suppose...

I've had night sights in the past, but I have all stock sights at the moment. I prefer to use big, bright white solid dots when I am at the range. So, I haven't changed anything. I had a neg experience w/ getting night sights put on a Glock 26 about 3 years ago, and I haven't felt the need since.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The website says they glow for about 12 hours and my experience so far that is about right. So far they are glowing when I go to sleep and still that way when I get up in the morning.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you have to leave them exposed to light during the day for they will work at night? Just wondering.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Do you have to leave them exposed to light during the day for they will work at night? Just wondering.


No. Just before I went to bed last night I hit the sights with my nightstand flashlight for about 5 seconds and they burned all night and them some.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

In my opinion night sites are a must have on a full time carry weapon.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> In my opinion night sites are a must have on a full time carry weapon.


I use to not think so, but I atribute that to my lack of experience with them. I have been shooting handguns since I was six and I am 36 now and I never stop learning. I keep a phylosophy of, give yourself every advantage possible, and after playing around with night sights for a couple of weeks I now see the advantage of them. 
If the gun does not come with them I don;t want to have them put on. I don't like to alter my guns, except mabey some cosmetic changes, so this was a good alternative for me.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> In my opinion night sites are a must have on a full time carry weapon.


+1. I have night sights on both of the Glocks I normally carry. If I could get night sights for the KelTec, I would. The Aimpoint on my M4gery serves the same purpose.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ApocalypseWoman (Oct 22, 2006)

Just a question with regards to night sights. I've been looking at the new Springfield XD's. They give you 2 options for nights ~ Trijicon® and Heinie Tritium Slant Pro™. 

Any opinions on these?

Cheers...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not a fan of the Heine - The trijicon are nice sights. If U want them already installed, I get those.

Otherwise, U can get stock sights, and then order whatever kind ya want later and have them installed.


----------



## Nitesiter (Oct 17, 2007)

Heya Maximo,

I have a similar product.

www.nitesiters.com

I didn't like the paint stuff so I made these. They have the same sort of glow rating as that. They stick on with an industrial strength adhesive. I love them and have had great responses to them.


----------

